
An Open Letter from Tink to European National Competent Authorities - boxhorrn
https://blog.tink.com/blog/2019/08/21/tink-open-letter
======
mtmail
"Yet not a single [bank] meets the [PSD2] requirements and standards to be
compliant [as of August 2019]."

PSD2 went into effect on 14 September 2019. I thought it's an open secret
every European country and bank is behind on implementing. Every country
extended the deadline or added grace period.

[https://support.stripe.com/questions/strong-customer-
authent...](https://support.stripe.com/questions/strong-customer-
authentication-sca-enforcement-date)

"On 16 October 2019, the European Banking Authority further announced that the
new SCA requirements should be fully enforced by 31 December 2020."

The open letter from August 2019 was correct at the time but needs an update.

------
boxhorrn
Banking is facing its biggest remake in history. Technological developments,
changing consumer expectations and new regulations are forcing the industry to
open up.

